# ponerse al día



## morgana

Can you please tell me qué significa "ponerse al día"? ¡Gracias!


----------



## Masood

It means to 'keep updated'/'keep up-to-date, ¡pónme al día!=keep me informed!/keep me updated!


----------



## morgana

Thanks!


----------



## el_novato

Is correct the next expression? *to be up-to-date*.


----------



## Masood

_Yeah - looks good to me._


----------



## aledu

Puede ser también ¨estar al corriente¨. Saludos.


----------



## Kar

En algunos casos se utiiliza "to catch up with" ¿No? Por ejemplo, "I'm trying to catch up with my work" = Estoy tratando de ponerme al día en el trabajo. (Tengo tareas atrasadas).

No estoy muy segura...

¿Alguien puede aclarármelo, por favor?


----------



## marietta

Estoy tratando de ponerme al día en el trabajo.  A mí me parece perfecto.   

Ponerse al corriente = estar al día con las noticias, hechos, sucesos, etc. Estar informado de algo.


----------



## caravaggio

Si "ponerse al día" también se usa para explicar que  no se tiene nada pendiente (trabajo, tareas, pagos, etc.).
EJ. estoy al dia en el trabajo 
Ej. me puse al día con las tareas de mi casa
Ej. estoy al día con el pago de mis deudas


----------



## ictlogist

Kar,

Sí, catch up with también tiene ese significado de ponerse al día. No es tanto un "estar al día" en el sentido de estar actualizado, de estar al corriente de las noticias, etc. sino de "estar al día" en el sentido de trabajo, de agenda, de planificación.


----------



## Rendle

Hola a todos.

¿Es posible decir 'actualizarme' con el mismo sentido? Se lo dije a una compañera de la universidad: 'tengo que _actualizarme_ con el proyecto', y me dijo 'sí, yo también tengo que ponerme al día con los proyectos'.

Evidentemente me entendió pero, teniendo en cuenta mi nivel de castellano, eso no significa que exista tal verbo (igual es invento mío). Es probable que me hubiera corregido de forma sutil.

¿Qué opináis?


----------



## Tritón37

Creo que te corrigió de forma muy sutil. 

Generalmente, las personas con experiencia, buenos modales y educación nunca te van a decir "no, eso no se dice así", sino te van a repetir la frase casi igual, pero de la forma correcta.  Solo cambiarán la parte que necesita corrección (tal y como esta persona hizo).

Solo queda después que, "a buen entendedor, con pocas palabras basta", como obviamente eres tú.

Saludos.


----------



## Rendle

Muchas gracias, Tritón37. 

No me sorprende que haya sido una corrección, la gente tiene que corregirme muchas veces, pero bueno todos somos estudiantes, ¿no? Lo que me has dicho sobre la sutileza de la corrección ("repetir la frase casi igual, pero de la forma correcta") en lingüística se llama 'recasting', y como soy investigador de lingüística y mi compañera es doctora, tampoco me sorprende que me haya corregido de esa forma.


----------



## Metalsmith

"Actualizarse" se usa más para las noticias. Para un proyecto o un trabajo yo usaría "ponerse al día".
En ambos casos en inglés se usa "catch up on".


----------



## Rendle

Gracias, Metalsmith. ¿Así que se puede decir 'actualizarme con las últimas noticias'?


----------



## Metalsmith

Sí. Y también puedes decir simplemente "tengo que actualizarme".


----------



## Rendle

Si se habla de las noticias o lo que está pasando en el mundo, coloquialmente se puede decir 'to get with the program' o 'to get with it' en inglés.


----------



## grace8222

Hi, what's the expression that we use when we haven't seen people for long time, and then we write a letter or an email and we want that he or she tell us everything about what have happened to them.

I remember is something like catch up or sth but I'm not sure.

P.S.: In Spanish one of the expresion we use it's ponerse al día. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kaichou

grace8222 said:


> I remember is something like catch up or sth but I´m not sure.


You're right, in English you could say "to catch up with someone" or "to get (all) caught up with someone".


----------



## onbalance

Por lo general, se dice "catch up." Pero todo depende del contexto y no aportaste mucho contexto.


----------



## EddieZumac

Please bring me up to date.


----------



## grace8222

Thanks a lot


----------



## mayarine

Hay alguna expresión más formal para decirlo en inglés? O "catch-up" es formal? Por ejemplo. dos políticos que se tienen que poner al día...


----------



## BryanCr7Know

I'd say "to catch up on" I need to catch up on my homework


----------



## mayarine

I decided to go for "get updated".


----------



## onbalance

mayarine said:


> I decided to go for "get updated".



¿Cuál es la oración completa y tu traducción de ella?


----------



## mayarine

- Maira, por favor puedes ponerme en contacto con el Director de Inteligencia. Tenemos que ponernos al día.
-Maira, could you please put me in contact with the Director of Intelligence. We need to get updated.


----------



## onbalance

Si quieres decir que el orador y el director se tienen que hablar para compartir información entre sí, "We need to get updated" no es correcta. "We need to update each other" funcionaría.

Saludos.


----------



## nanel

Sé que este hilo empezó hace mucho, pero para mí hay una diferencia entre ponerse al día (has estado fuera o sin mantener contacto y quieres que te informen de lo que ha pasado durante ese tiempo _en un momento determinado, cuando lo dices_) y mantener al tanto (no vas a estar pero quieres que te vayan informando _según pasan las cosas_).

Ponerse al día: to catch up (lo haces tú (o varios): I need to catch up on....) o to bring up to date (otro lo hace por ti: Could you bring me up to date on...?)
Mantener al tanto: keep me updated/keep me in the loop.


----------



## onbalance

nanel said:


> Sé que este hilo empezó hace mucho, pero para mí hay una diferencia entre ponerse al día (has estado fuera o sin mantener contacto y quieres que te informen de lo que ha pasado durante ese tiempo _en un momento determinado, cuando lo dices_) y mantener al tanto (no vas a estar pero quieres que te vayan informando _según pasan las cosas_).
> 
> Ponerse al día: to catch up (lo haces tú (o varios): I need to catch up on....) o to bring up to date (otro lo hace por ti: Could you bring me up to date on...?)
> Mantener al tanto: keep me updated/keep me in the loop.



Esto tiene sentido pero, para estar claro, se podría decir "We need to update each other" en vez de "We need to bring each other up to date" para ponerse al día.

Saludos.


----------



## nanel

onbalance said:


> Esto tiene sentido pero, para estar claro, se podría decir "We need to update each other" en vez de "We need to bring each other up to date" para ponerse al día.


 Tienes toda la razón. Hay tantas posibilidades... Puse las primeras que me vinieron a la cabeza sin buscar incluir todas las posibilidades. En realidad sólo añadí "to bring up to date" porque lo había dicho EddieZumac y es tan correcto como el "to catch up" que tenía yo en mente.

But my point was (y perdona que cambie al inglés, pero en español no hay forma de decir "my point is" de una forma tan concisa) to make a distinction between "ponerse al día" and "mantenerse al tanto", which, to me, are different


----------

